# old & used kayaks for cheap by CSM Kayak Club



## akilyk (Feb 26, 2006)

the Colorado School of Mines Kayak Club has about 5-7 older boats that we are trying to get ride of to make some more room in our storage shed before the winter. by no means are these boats in excellent shap. some may leak, 1 or 2 might have a hole, and most the others are just plane old. all the boats will be selling for $100 or even much less depending on their condition. so i'm simply posting to see if anyone would be interested in buying boats like this. if so, then i will set up a date within the next week or two to display all the boats we have. i'm sorry i don't know the specific types at this time, but if there is any interest then i'll make sure to post what we have. please let me know if anyone is interested.
thanks, CSM Kayak Club


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you still have the red, white and blue (or purple) Y boat? I used to like paddling it and would love to pick it up for cheap if you still have it. -Ryan, CSM Class of '98


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

If you would like to donate any or all of your clubs boats to help start a kayaking program at an Alternative High School for At Risk Students in Canon City please contact me. 
Corey 
Garden Park High School
719 276-6150
719-205-2593


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a long and fast boat w/o holes, what have you got? pm me. Thanks


----------

